# Need a laugh?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

So my new buckling was out playing, jumping and running around like crazy.... until..... :ROFL: :slapfloor: The bowl got him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it :applaud:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:ROFL:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

:laugh: Handsome lil' tyke! 

Deb Mc


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, those bowls will get you every time.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

laughed so hard had to whipe the screen,, you could make greeting cards with him,, big time


----------



## jefner (Sep 13, 2009)

:laugh: 

very cute lil guy!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL!LOL!LOL!

I agree with silvergramma....greeting cards!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Too cute! My little wethers (probably now about 16 weeks or so) are always getting into stuff-tonight I had to remove them from my hay box-they keep getting in there!

BTW-your little buckling is ADORABLE!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

so cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute... :slapfloor: I needed that right now, thanks for sharing!


----------

